# App Store : page de màj blanche



## Thorent (18 Février 2013)

Hello, 

N'ayant pas trouvé de réponse dans le forum, je pose la question. 
Depuis peu j'ai un problème contenant la mise à jour d'applications sur mon iPad (6.1). 
La page indique que j'ai des màj dispo, mais quand je l'ouvre elle reste blanche. Je peux aller mettre directement l'App en question à jour en la recherchant. Mais impossible de visualiser directement l'ensembles des maj a effectuer. 
Est ce que ce pb vous dit quelque chose ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Février 2013)

Comment sais tu quelles sont les applis à mettre à jour ?


----------



## Thorent (18 Février 2013)

J'ai eu la màj de dropbox sur mon iPhone donc j'ai pu aller la chercher sur l'ipad, mais pour les autres je sais pas lesquelles à moins de les rechercher une par une


----------



## CSP+ (23 Février 2013)

Thorent a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> N'ayant pas trouvé de réponse dans le forum, je pose la question.
> Depuis peu j'ai un problème contenant la mise à jour d'applications sur mon iPad (6.1).
> ...


J'ai eu ce probleme deux fois et chez moi il n'y avait plus la pastille qui m'indiqueait qu'il y avait des mises à jour disponibles et l'onglet "mise à jour" de l'App Store m'indiquait que toutes les apps étaient à jour alors que j'avais bien des mises à jour à faire.

Quelques jour plus tard, la pastille est réapparue et l'onglet "mise à jour" affichait de nouveau les mises à jour disponibles.


----------



## nikomimi (24 Février 2013)

La plupart du temps quand j'ai une page blanche il suffit que je patiente pour voir les MAJ. Combien de temps reste-tu sur cette page ?


----------



## lineakd (24 Février 2013)

@thorent, essaie ceci...
Ouvre l'application "Réglages" puis sélectionne "iTunes Store et App Store", un appui sur "Identifiant Aple:..." et un autre sur "Déconnexion".
Ferme l'application "Réglages" et commence par effacer les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui  apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de  l'ipad) et de finir par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément  pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le  bouton Origine (home), jusqu&#8217;à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).
À l'ouverture de ton ipad, retourne dans l'application "Réglages" pour activer ton compte itunes.


----------

